# Skid steer snowblower



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was looking at getting a snowblower for the front of my toolcat. I was wondering if anybody use than and how do they work for a large lot. Thanks for all help


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

They are not going to work very good on a large lot! 
Sidewalks and you'll be ok.
Why not just put a 8' plow on the tool cat?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use a 10' straight plow on our toolcat. Works well.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 8 foot blade for the machine it works great. The account wants the snow put onto his grass field in the back of the lot but he does not want to drive a truck onto the grass that my problem.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a nice Blower for sale if your machine is high flow and your feel like taking a drive...


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

The machine is a standard flow i am not sure if that would work. I would not mind takeing a drive.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

RIVERVIEW7;1327748 said:


> The machine is a standard flow i am not sure if that would work. I would not mind takeing a drive.


We have a standard flow blower for a Bobcat. Given our experience with a standard flow blower on a Bobcat I believe you will be most disappointed in attempting to accomplish what you intend to do with a standard flow blower. If you asked for a recommendation to do so, I would not give it. Find another way or a bigger blower to move that snow into the field. Virgin snow blows great. Piled snow - fresh or left in a pile for a while is a different story.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help the bobcat salesman called me and told me they are all sold out of bobcat blowers and all they have in stock is a protech snowblower that they will drop the price on if i want it. it is 72 inches tall and they said its better than the bobcat one.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

I may be wrong but I thought that I had heard that Erskine was making the Pro-Tech snow blower. I used to sell the Erskine Snow Blowers and in my opinion, they are the best.


----------

